# Kubota 5hp push mower dies when auto-drive engaged



## erobinson32 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an older Kubota W5021 Commercial Push Mower. Starts like a charm, and will mow great, but when I engage the auto-drive it sputters out and dies. It takes about 4 or 5 seconds for it to die, and it sounds like it's running out of gas almost. 

This model starts without the blade or auto-drive. You have to engage one or the other, or both. (i.e., the motor runs by itself, without mowing or driving). The auto-drive is shaft driven, with no belts. 

I thought it might not be getting enough fuel, but even if I stop the blade and only engage auto-drive it still wants to turn off. Oh, and it's got a brand new carb and new spark plug. 

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------

